# Hopscotch tile pattern quantity calculation



## Cmac9000 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all!

I have a 55+ condo development that is being tiled in all the kitchens, bathrooms, and laundry rooms. There are 12 units in total all ranging from 1200-1550 sq ft. The developer has asked that we plan to do all the tiling in a hopscotch pattern using either 6" and 12" tiles or 8" and 16" tiles. 

My question is how do we calculate the required quantities for each size of tile? What is the ratio of large to small tiles? Would it be a 1/3 to 2/3 ratio? I can ask the supplier but i want to check their math as well! As always, help is appreciated!


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

try this one http://www.tileestimator.com/tileestimator/tileEstimator.html


----------



## Cmac9000 (Jan 7, 2014)

kevjob said:


> try this one http://www.tileestimator.com/tileestimator/tileEstimator.html


That's an awesome site! Thanks so much! There's an app for everything eh?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Never heard it called hopscotch. I am assuming pinwheel is the same. That's all I can picture.


----------



## sapple89 (Sep 20, 2013)

Great site. Bookmarked!


----------



## Cmac9000 (Jan 7, 2014)

The only issue is that you can't enter a different tile size. For instance if you have a 12" x 24" tile and you want to install in a brick pattern, you can't enter that.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Cmac9000 said:


> The only issue is that you can't enter a different tile size. For instance if you have a 12" x 24" tile and you want to install in a brick pattern, you can't enter that.


12x24 brick is the same sq ft as stacked. Unless I'm missing something. 


Rob hopscotch/pinwheel is the same thing.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> 12x24 brick is the same sq ft as stacked. Unless I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> Rob hopscotch/pinwheel is the same thing.


I figured.


----------

